# 2 emergencies that I need help with



## Leb (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi guys.. I have been experiencing 2 problems in my saltwater tank.. The first of which is : I have strange white organisms that are beginning to sprout and spread along my live rock.... Could someone please tell me what this is (seen in the first few pics) and what I should do about it (its also very unpleasant to look at)

My second problem is my sponge... I bought it a few weeks ago and recently it has begun to decompose in certain areas.. I dont know if the sponge is dying on its own or whether some of the fish are nipping at it.. I have a yellow dang, blue hippo tang, anthias , clownfish and a foxface rabbit fish in the tank... 

Thank you in advance for any info or advice


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well the growth on your live rock is a type of sponge,they are not bad.. you can try to remove it if you want.

as for your sponge, what are your water parameters? it may very well be dying but not because of your fish. sponges are not hardy, and the smallest bit of air it is exposed to can kill it.


----------

